# Bill Millin



## nickel (Sep 5, 2010)

Μια όμορφη, με τον τρόπο της, πινελιά, από τη στήλη του Σ. Κασιμάτη στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, για να μη βουτηχτούμε μόνο στη μιζέρια της ντόπιας ειδησεογραφίας:

Οσοι έχουν δει την κινηματογραφική υπερπαραγωγή του 1962 «The Longest Day», για τη συμμαχική απόβαση στη Νορμανδία, ασφαλώς θυμούνται τη σκηνή, ακόμη και αν έχουν ξεχάσει όλα τα άλλα από την ταινία: Σκωτσέζοι στρατιώτες αποβιβάζονται στην παραλία Sword, υπό τον καταιγισμό γερμανικών πυρών, ενώ με βήμα αργό και σταθερό, όπως αρμόζει στην αξιοπρέπεια του ρόλου του, τους συνοδεύει ένας στρατιώτης που παίζει την γκάιντα. Το περιστατικό είναι πραγματικό και ο στρατιώτης με την γκάιντα ήταν υπαρκτό πρόσωπο. Λεγόταν Μπιλ Μίλιν και απεβίωσε στις 17 Αυγούστου, πλήρης ημερών στα 88 του. Τη μεθεπομένη του θανάτου του, δεν υπήρξε εθνικής κυκλοφορίας εφημερίδα στη Βρετανία η οποία να τυπώθηκε χωρίς μισή σελίδα αφιερωμένη στη μνήμη του Μίλιν. Ακόμη και το «The Economist», του οποίου η στήλη των νεκρολογιών είναι εναρμονισμένη με τη διεθνή οπτική του περιοδικού, αφιέρωσε τη σχετική σελίδα του, στο τελευταίο τεύχος του Αυγούστου, στον στρατιώτη που έπαιξε την γκάιντα στην απόβαση της Νορμανδίας.

Ο Μίλιν ήταν τότε 21 ετών. Την προηγουμένη της απόβασης, ο διοικητής της μονάδας του, ο ταξίαρχος λόρδος Λόβατ, με τον οποίο στο μεταξύ είχε πιάσει φιλίες, του είχε ζητήσει να συνοδεύσει με τους ήχους της γκάιντας την απόβαση στην παραλία. Ο Μίλιν γνώριζε ότι αυτό απαγορευόταν, βάσει διαταγής η οποία ίσχυε από την εποχή του Μεγάλου Πολέμου. Αλλά ο Λόβατ τον καθησύχασε με τα λόγια: «Μα αυτό είναι διαταγή του αγγλικού υπουργείου Πολέμου, ενώ εσύ κι εγώ είμαστε Σκωτσέζοι».

Μόλις πάτησε σταθερό έδαφος, ο Μίλιν άρχισε αμέσως να παίζει την γκάιντα (ο Λόβατ του είχε ορίσει μάλιστα playlist με τα αγαπημένα του...), βηματίζοντας ατάραχος πάνω κάτω κατά μήκος της παραλίας, σύμφωνα με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο των Σκωτσέζων. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, συνόδευσε τη μονάδα στις αιματηρές επιχειρήσεις για την κατάληψη δύο γεφυρών. Οταν μάλιστα ένας αξιωματικός τον διέταξε να τρέξει, εκείνος αρνήθηκε να υπακούσει: η γκάιντα περπατά, ποτέ δεν τρέχει. Δεν είχε συναίσθηση του κινδύνου που διέτρεχε και το μόνο που συγκράτησε στη μνήμη από τις ώρες που πέρασε στην ακτή ήταν η θέα των πληγωμένων στο έδαφος.

Ενιωθε βέβαιος -το αφηγείτο ο ίδιος στα χρόνια που ακολούθησαν- ότι δεν επρόκειτο να πεθάνει εκείνη την ημέρα, 6 Ιουνίου 1944, στη ακτή της Νορμανδίας, επειδή «όλοι αγαπούν τη μουσική». Το αν ο ήχος της γκάιντας νοείται ως μουσική ενδεχομένως να είναι συζητήσιμο, όμως ο Μίλιν είχε δίκιο στην εκτίμησή του, μολονότι την βάσισε σε λάθος λόγο. Στο τέλος της πιο μακριάς ημέρας του πολέμου, όπως έμαθε από τους Γερμανούς που είχαν αιχμαλωτισθεί, οι ελεύθεροι σκοπευτές τους τον είχαν διαρκώς στα σκόπευτρα των όπλων τους, αλλά τον λυπήθηκαν. Οχι επειδή τους άρεσε η μουσική του (σ.τ.σ.: στο Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, οι Γερμανοί έφριτταν στον ήχο της γκάιντας και γι’ αυτό είχαν βαφτίσει τους Σκωτσέζους «οι κυρίες από την κόλαση»...), αλλά επειδή τον θεώρησαν... παλαβό.​

Στη Wikipedia:

*William 'Bill' Millin* (14 July 1922 – 17 August 2010), commonly known as Piper Bill, was personal piper to Simon Fraser, 15th Lord Lovat, commander of 1 Special Service Brigade at D-Day.

He was born on 14 July 1922. Millin is best remembered for playing the pipes whilst under fire during the D-Day landing in Normandy. Pipers had traditionally been used in battle by Scottish and Irish soldiers; however the use of bagpipes was restricted to rear areas by the time of the Second World War by the British Army. Lovat, however, ignored these orders and ordered Millin, aged 21, to play. When Private Millin demurred, citing the regulations, he recalled later, Lord Lovat replied: “Ah, but that’s the English War Office. You and I are both Scottish, and that doesn’t apply.” He played "Hielan' Laddie" and "The Road to the Isles" as his comrades fell around him on Sword Beach. Millin states that he talked to German snipers who claimed they did not shoot him because they thought he was crazy.

This action was portrayed in the 1962 film _The Longest Day_. Millin was portrayed by Pipe Major Leslie de Laspee, the official piper to the Queen Mother in 1961.

Millin's original bagpipes are exhibited at the Memorial Museum of Pegasus Bridge in Ranville, France.

French fundraisers have been trying to raise £80,000 to erect a statue of Piper Millin at Colleville-Montgomery, a town on Sword Beach, but have been disappointed by only six of the eighty seven donations having come from the UK.

Bill Millin died on 17 August 2010, aged 88 in Devon, England.

The bagpipes he played on Sword beach are now displayed at Dawlish museum. Millin presented his pipes to Dawlish Museum prior to the 60th anniversary of the D-Day Landings in 2004, along with his kilt, beret and dirk. These items are still on display at the museum library with photographic archives and looped video telling of Millin’s exploits.​


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 5, 2010)

Όμορφη ιστορία! Κι εν αντιθέσει μ' αυτούς, έχουν αποκτήσει φήμη (έξω απο τα σύνορα τουλάχιστον) κάτι φλώροι και κιοτήδες _Ράιαν_!


----------



## crystal (Sep 5, 2010)

Μου θύμισε εκείνο το διήγημα του Σαμαράκη, "Το ποτάμι", από το "Ζητείται Ελπίς"...


----------

